# Groover stowage on a boat



## Avatard

Time to get Down and Dirty, buzzards!!

Where/how do you transport "the goods" so it stays upright, etc?

Anyone run an ecosafe without the 20mm ammo can to save on weight?


----------



## JC5921

I've found that bringing ladies on their first trip and no Mexican food works best. Then it is just your own crap you have to clean out at the end of trip. Once they break the seal though all bets are off and you'll be happy to have that 20mm between the ecosafe and your boat.


----------



## cataraftgirl

I use the bucket/gamma lid set-up. I've attached heavy duty handles to the sides of the bucket for tie down in the boat. The side handles also make it easy to carry the groover to it's "groove location" while maintaining it in an upright position so as to avoid sloshing the contents around.
I suppose you could use a rocket box sling to secure an Ecosafe tank on the boat without having to keep it in a rocket box. However, you'd have no handles to carry it on shore??? I wonder if there's a lighter weight box out there that the Ecosafe will fit into other than those beastly heavy, sharp cornered rocket boxes? If you could find such a container for a good price, then you'd be set.


----------



## Gremlin

I like the Groover to ride in the front bay, last to load, and accesible if needed throughout the day. For a recent San Juan trip, I built a folding table to fit the bottom of the bay and stacked a Mojave kitchen box on the right side. I put the rocket boxes width-wise on the left. I glued foam to the bottom of the boxes to "soften" them on the table. The dimensions of the rocket boxes are similar to the Mojave box. With this stack in the front bay, I matched the height of the cooler in the second bay. Two sleeping pads cover the pile and make a nice sized deck/bed.


----------



## fdon

Actually, the eco-safe travels quite nicely in a raft or cat without the 20 mil can. While I do use the heavy can for the "active tank" because of ease of carry and added stability while in use, the spares travel unprotected. The empties filled with water and the full "bombs" also work quite well as ballast when needed. Empty or full, they fit into a dropbag or a milk crate for secure transit. I do take the added precautions of bleach-cleaning the tank ext. and gorilla taping the lids on the full ones.

While canoeing, I ditch the heavy can and just take the tank and seat. A cam strap secures the load and makes the tank easy to carry to and from the view. 

I tried the 20mil can, wag bag and the gamma shitter systems, the eco-safe splits the difference between the cheaper set-ups and the pro systems.


----------



## okieboater

River Rat Ray at Tuff River Stuff in Salida CO will make you a bomber padded bag for rocket boxes. Solves the sharp edge issue in rafts.


----------



## colorado_steve

i have found the best way to transport a groover is on a buddies boat


----------



## Avatard

cataraftgirl said:


> I wonder if there's a lighter weight box out there that the Ecosafe will fit into other than those beastly heavy, sharp cornered rocket boxes? If you could find such a container for a good price, then you'd be set.


i was looking for such a beast all friday night. They make smaller plastic ammo cans that are much lighter weight but they dont make the larger box sizes


The pelican 1550 is close but the way the box hinges you would need to put the groover on its side to load it

I can make a sling with handles out of webbing and our sewing machine, not sure how scat friendly this is but could always leave the bulky ammo can with the take out vehicle. 

I think with some spray sanitizer i'd be safe withe the eco safe in somewhat close proximity to other items but it does have an air vent


----------



## kazak4x4

I have two ammo cans designated for the groover. One holds the tank, the other holds the lid, hand washing station and groover supplies. Both ammo cans ride in the front bay and sit on a plastic 1/2" thick self draining floor. I have a couple more ammo cans and a couple of 6g water jugs in the front for weight. A kitchen table covers the front bay.



















Alex


----------



## oarframe

Oh, the horrors!
Back to Avatards o/p - I carry the eco safe in rocket boxes on their sides, strapped to the side rails. This said, I never had a problem with leakage - UNTIL my last trip, when grover dude didn't screw the eco safe cap on correctly. Glad I had the added protection of the US military! Lesson learned - check your shit seal.
I also wanted to ditch the rocket box for weight, but am sure glad I had them this time. Yuck what a f'n mess.......


----------



## okieboater

Most of us (me too) complain about the weight and sharp edges of "rocket boxes".

So far, I have not found anything better (no matter the price) for things like groover containers, ash containers, packing out the messy smelly trash that cannot be burned, the daily ration of cans etc for the food box, small military ammo versions for tool boxes and foot rests, small ones for personal gear and the list goes on and on.

About the only thing I can see to ever go bad is the gaskets. anyone know of a spot to get replacements or has anyone done replacements?


----------



## Gremlin

During the Memorial weekend hurricane winds, I found my eco-safe tank had blown over! Luckily, it came to rest at a 45 degree angle leaning against the second "supply" rocket box. If not for the weight of the ammo can, I would have had a real disaster!


----------



## carvedog

colorado_steve said:


> i have found the best way to transport a groover is on a buddies boat


For the Win.


----------



## Avatard

okieboater said:


> Most of us (me too) complain about the weight and sharp edges of "rocket boxes".
> 
> So far, I have not found anything better (no matter the price) for things like groover containers, ash containers, packing out the messy smelly trash that cannot be burned, the daily ration of cans etc for the food box, small military ammo versions for tool boxes and foot rests, small ones for personal gear and the list goes on and on.
> 
> About the only thing I can see to ever go bad is the gaskets. anyone know of a spot to get replacements or has anyone done replacements?


I took off the diagonal supports and ground away any "sharp" edges. I even had an Aluminum ledge mount made (designed for nrs yokes) so the box can hang off the back of my cat --- but its the weight issue i struggle with. I keep my toilet lid in a pelican 1550 along with sanitizer and tp. The extra 20+ lbs for the can is half the weight of my drybox

Regarding ashes this year i'm trying a large christmas popcorn tin inside my 5 gallon pail with gamma lid

I figure i can suffocate any coals in the tin and as long as it sits in a bath of river water it should cool without needing the thick walls of the ammo can. Plus -- suffocated coals make primo charcoal for the next days meals.

Now if only i could find an airtight plastic case for the ecosafe (that weighed only 3lbs)


----------



## teletoes

I put my eco-safe in the ammo can strapped to the rails solid, just out of the way of the oar arc. I've tried putting it down low, but it always seems to be the last thing packed up from camp. It's nice not to have to hold up my rigging waiting for it to be brought down.

I get grossed out with it next to the cooler, so it goes as far away from it as possible.


----------



## Avatard

I've got a cat. Considered placing it between my legs and the crossbar (just in front of the seat). I have a wood "deck" here but still dont want to use the ammo can as its sharp and something i would probably find a way to lacerate my leg with it

Any issues with the vent hole offgassing funk?


----------



## Avatard

probably can't be any worse than my vent hole offgassing funk ...


----------



## moetown

*ash for the groover*

If you run charcoal or a fire one can use the ash for the groover in the morning At night we designate the FINAL FOUR on ash detail. Before the FINAL FOUR goes to bed they must scoop the last burning coals on to the BBQ grate. Within an hour the coals burn down to dust. Ensuring #1 the firepan is* easy to breakdown in the morning because it is now cold. #2 Your Magical Groover dust is ready for the groover in the morning. *

*Coming from a long line of drywallers(#1 reason I got fixed), I barely know what its really like to work with concrete, but one time I helped a buddy scree some crete and it burned the shit out of my hands. Well touching the upper crust working with concrete royalty I learned I don't ever want to do that again for a job, but hell my poops hot and what better way to zap the bacteria then a heaping helping of ash. Whether you have a phantom pee'r to mop up your ego grody or you just need a zapateca on the groover the Final Four has the answer. *

*Spoon your magical groover dust into a bucket and send it to the groover in the morning. Firepans done. *

*Unfortunately, my KIN's been banned from the Eco Groover because they can't hit the hole but * my Dads been wearing diapers since he was 52 so he just hits the kitchen trash anyway?!?

But for everyone else, ash is caustic as hell and works great

Brady


----------



## Roddy

It seems like the weight of the river bank system is lighter than most set ups http://www.selwayfab.com/Home.html. Anyone know the actual weight on the river bank system? The seat is built in, so no extra bag/rocket box to carry it. Not cheap though, especially if already have a different set up and you are just looking to shave weight.


----------



## Avatard

Roddy said:


> It seems like the weight of the river bank system is lighter than most set ups http://www.selwayfab.com/Home.html. Anyone know the actual weight on the river bank system? The seat is built in, so no extra bag/rocket box to carry it. Not cheap though, especially if already have a different set up and you are just looking to shave weight.


If i'm worried about a pressure relief valve on an ecosafe maybe i shouldnt be. Am i missing something? Does the lid on that thing seal? If not, I wouldnt want to be within 20 miles of that thing in a flip

I think if i was designing a molded toilet i would integrate something that allows it to hang between pipe tubes on a boat kinda like how they are starting to design coolers.


----------



## Avatard

Whew. Its got an inner tank!


----------



## Pikeminnow

I rig the active groover and accessory box on the floor by my feet, with canvas covers for padding and insulation. I'm not waiting for the boxes to load my boat, and the groover is accessible during the day. I have heard that some people have had themselves a floating "groove" in the Havasu eddy. Just glad I wasn't there.


----------



## crispy

*true dat*



colorado_steve said:


> i have found the best way to transport a groover is on a buddies boat


 
great minds think alike


----------



## bighorn1478[email protected]

cataraftgirl said:


> I use the bucket/gamma lid set-up. I've attached heavy duty handles to the sides of the bucket for tie down in the boat.
> 
> I do a pee bucket like your bucket but mounted the handles above the lower ring and below the gamma ring so I can still stack buckets. The same handles on the ends of your eco works great, but then will not fit in rocket box. I carried four on GC (up right) with no problems other than an occasional stinky burp.


----------



## CURTO

Avatard
This is what I do with my Eco Safe toliet if you still need info. I picked up a plastic packer box at your local Bimart it holds the tank, the seat, tp, wipes, and towels. For the ashes I'm thinking of gettin a light weight tool box, it should save a pound or so. But thinkin about the whole weight thing, it would help for me to lose 10 or so to lighten the load.


----------



## Avatard

CURTO said:


> Avatard
> This is what I do with my Eco Safe toliet if you still need info. I picked up a plastic packer box at your local Bimart it holds the tank, the seat, tp, wipes, and towels. For the ashes I'm thinking of gettin a light weight tool box, it should save a pound or so. But thinkin about the whole weight thing, it would help for me to lose 10 or so to lighten the load.


Went primitive camping this summer on the south edge of swift reservoir for a weekend. Just brought two wag bags, the seat top, and an ammo can. So nice not to have to clean up the groover for this


----------



## mrkyak

for a cat the grover hanger I made served us well on my last grand trip. opened up space inside the main frame.


----------



## Avatard

mrkyak said:


> for a cat the grover hanger I made served us well on my last grand trip. opened up space inside the main frame.


Plus on the last day just open up the top and let the river do the cleanout. Oh wait, that's international water protocol


----------



## salmonjammer

*holds any rocket box*

This is what i did with my groover. It can be the last thing loaded, or removed mid day if needed. When full, we stow in back of boat at bottom and simply set in the new Rocket box. Doesn't require any modification to rocket box. (other rocket box is for ashes) PS Paint job is Por15.


----------



## Robpineau

What size are your tubes? I don't have enough room to put my rocket boxes in a drop bags because it lifts my table above my frame. and I get worried about pinching my floor if hit something solid. From your pic it looks like you only have about a inch of wiggle room in that bay. 







kazak4x4 said:


> I have two ammo cans designated for the groover. One holds the tank, the other holds the lid, hand washing station and groover supplies. Both ammo cans ride in the front bay and sit on a plastic 1/2" thick self draining floor. I have a couple more ammo cans and a couple of 6g water jugs in the front for weight. A kitchen table covers the front bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex


----------



## BilloutWest

Groover detail modified.


----------



## ICUNAKEDRN

Anyone use the Selway toilet? I am thinking I am gonna get this one.


----------



## AirEms

I have a Selway. I've had it about 4 years. I very highly recomend it. It holds a massive amount of @h*t. It is very stable when set up for use and easy to secure on the boat. It is by far the easiest, fastest, and least smelly system to clean out. Now the do it yourselfers are gonna scream about how much it costs compared to their $5, poop in a Home Depot bucket, splash s#iT all over yourself cleaning it out system, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## ICUNAKEDRN

Thanks AirEms I appreciate the input. I was curious about the smell and I am glad to hear that it works well for you. My brother about fainted when he saw what they cost, but I believe you will get what you pay for in this particular product...I hope.


----------



## Fash

I'll second AirEms's opinion. I don't own one but my friends do and they work great. If I ever need to buy a groover, that would be my first choice.


----------



## Avatard

What does it weigh when full?


----------



## Fash

Avatard said:


> What does it weigh when full?


A lot...

Toward the end of a 17 person Main Salmon trip it becomes a two person job to carry it very far.


----------



## AirEms

The initial wieght for the Selway is less than an Eco Safe when you include the ammo box and seat and such needed to use it. The Selway is rated for 60 uses I think, but I have gotten Main Salmon 7 day 12 people and San Juan 7 day 12 people trips and only had to use my shitter. It holds alot (some push over stick use required) and in the end weighs alot. Next time I'm going to see if I can get the crew to just eat popcorn and mabe cut down on the poop weight...


----------



## 2tomcat2

Gremlin said:


> I like the Groover to ride in the front bay, last to load, and accesible if needed throughout the day. For a recent San Juan trip, I built a folding table to fit the bottom of the bay and stacked a Mojave kitchen box on the right side. I put the rocket boxes width-wise on the left. I glued foam to the bottom of the boxes to "soften" them on the table. The dimensions of the rocket boxes are similar to the Mojave box. With this stack in the front bay, I matched the height of the cooler in the second bay. Two sleeping pads cover the pile and make a nice sized deck/bed.


Have the same set up...works great.


----------



## mattj

Port-A-Potty On Pontoons Floating On The Meramec | FOX2now.com

A news helicopter spotted this outside our town on the river we float. Whoever this is has their priorities straight.


----------



## wildh2onriver

mattj said:


> Port-A-Potty On Pontoons Floating On The Meramec | FOX2now.com
> 
> A news helicopter spotted this outside our town on the river we float. Whoever this is has their priorities straight.


The sides need to be notched for an oar setup, or maybe a motor mount in the rear? Lol!


----------

